# 86 Stanza - tranny fluid & electrical glitches



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

Ok, with my previous car destined for a big, summer-long overhaul, I got myself this nice little low-mileage 86 Stanza with a strong engine and smashed in rear end. After a good weekend of stretching, fiberglassing, and nearly getting my arm ripped off by an airborne jackstand (please please please, if it won't stretch, saw it off), I had an almost perfect backup car.
Now, I'm faced with two problems.

First, the dumb question: the Haynes manual is a bit evasive when it comes to locating transmission fluid fill plug. I found the other one on the bottom, but then I would sure feel stupid trying to get the new fluid in through the drain plug  Can anyone give me detailed directions on how to find the upper plug? Naming some of the objects around it would help a lot.

Second, the voltmeter on my dashboard shows anywhere from 8 to 12 volts, depending on whether the lights are on or not, if the turn blinker is on, etc. etc. Battarey terminals give good 11.8 with engine off and a bit over 14 with engine on, tested both on posts and on wires; I assume the battarey/charging system is OK. As a side note, headlights in high beam mode are about as good as my keyring flashlight. My thoughts are that there is a bad ground somewhere - any pointers on where to look first? I tried the link to wiring diagrams, but it doesn't seem to send me to the right place.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Petrovich said:


> Ok, with my previous car destined for a big, summer-long overhaul, I got myself this nice little low-mileage 86 Stanza with a strong engine and smashed in rear end. After a good weekend of stretching, fiberglassing, and nearly getting my arm ripped off by an airborne jackstand (please please please, if it won't stretch, saw it off), I had an almost perfect backup car.
> Now, I'm faced with two problems.
> 
> First, the dumb question: the Haynes manual is a bit evasive when it comes to locating transmission fluid fill plug. I found the other one on the bottom, but then I would sure feel stupid trying to get the new fluid in through the drain plug  Can anyone give me detailed directions on how to find the upper plug? Naming some of the objects around it would help a lot.
> ...



Tranny fill plug is the speedometer hole. Yes that sounds weird but thats what they did. And for your electrical problem i'd be looking at all the ground connections.


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

Thank you! Good thing I felt like changing the fluid, it was way below the level, and I stopped getting the weird noises and for some reason the clutch stopped doing those very short slips before engaging (is that supposed to happen?...). Running Mobil1 synthetic now 
As for electrical glitches, taking apart the doors and trying to make power windows work didn't fix anything. I'll take apart the dashboard tomorrow, see where it leads me.


----------



## ryang (Nov 5, 2006)

Not sure if you are still an active member or still have the car, but I was wondering if you had a fix for your electrical problems. I have the same symptoms, my car just died actually. It sank below 10V and got worse. Appreciate any help.


----------

